# Funny Tadpole incident..



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

So.. I had a clutch of 7 azures tads in a petri dish and 5 were ready ahead of the last 2 and today was the day to move the others.. As I was spooning the first out it decided to be playful and start squirming.. well it went straight over the petri dish and onto our carpet.. lol. I froze. Dropped what I was doing and bent over to grab it carefully.. Before I could even close my fingers around it, it squirmed up my finger and latched on like I was a parent. lol. It sat there and squirmed and just hung on for a few seconds while I was in awe. than I dipped my finger into the mason jar and it released almost instantly. lol. Coolest thing ever with our frogs. Thought I would share. haha


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Your a daddy!!!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Now you're going to be paying froglet support for the next 18 years.


----------



## Dave II (Dec 18, 2011)

Now you have to keep it and name it Jr. I'm jealous


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Gonna call ya sticky fingers from now on! Grats on the save lol..


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

TheCoop said:


> Gonna call ya sticky fingers from now on! Grats on the save lol..


I second this. Sticky fingers it is.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hahaha. Brad, you will be happy to know I texted you before I even texted my girlfriend about this.. As soon as it hit the floor I cursed.. Figured it was doomed.. Than the event played out the way it did and all I thought was honestly "I hope it imprints on me like those adopted ducks do with people...." lol. I will just have to label this one and possibly hang on to it and raise it up to adult hood.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

You're a natural!


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

Start saving now, college is expensive.. 

Great save.


----------



## volsgirl (Mar 29, 2012)

Great story!
Made me feel all warm and fuzzy.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ToxicFish (Mar 13, 2013)

That made my day! Thats so epic!


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

This reminds me of the "rate sucker" commercial that's been on tv lately!  

I wonder if he'll recognize you as a frog, I could picture him latching on as you're feeding fruit flys!


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Never heard that happening before. Very Interesting.

You're lucky its not an obligate, or you'd be having to try to squeeze out some feeder eggs, which would REALLY be a story.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Said tadpole is still doing great. Got its first feeding of tadpole bites on sunday. Question on people raising tads on their own. We use a tad-u-bator. Rubber maid bin with raised false bottom and aquarium heater for 77 degrees. We use 8oz mason jars that we clean after every tad. We do not allow the water to age and develope algae on the glass like others do. We do water changes every 1-2 weeks. And I feed tadpole bites about once a week sometimes twice. HOWEVER. Every now and than we end up with a "dumb" tad to be politically correct. Out of 2 dozen tads right now we have 2 that exhibit odd signs. One is either always upside down or on its side and appears to have some weird intestinal issue BUT always eats, poops, and swims fine. Last season we had a half dozen or so of the same types morph out just fine and go on to lead happy frog lives. Another tad we have which just went into the jars shows the same intestinal issues.. Where it is very prominently displayed. This one floats to the top and is constantly swimming down to the bottom.. just to float again. It too eats fine and does its own thing so we havnt considered putting it down yet. letting mother nature run her course for now. We used a bottled spring water and have always used this water with no reports of SLS or any issues other than whats mentioned. Anyone share the same issue or have any advice?


----------

